# CA, <redacted> Dorm-Dweller, D&D or Whatever



## Incenjucar (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm a day away from moving in to the <redacted> dorms, and should be there for the next two years, so I'm rather easy to get a hold of in the region for awhile.  I'm an English major, and a junior with 19 credits for the first two semesters, so my schedule's likely to cinch up once in awhile, but my weekends should be largely free for most of the year since I have no classes scheduled for'em (and my workout schedule keeps me predictable as heck so long as I don't get dragged back home to <redacted> to do yard work).

While I'm mostly a 3e D&D player*, I'm not against other systems or editions.  I'll play just about anything that allows me to use a few braincells, the more story and actual RPing the better.  I will note, I will -not- deal with bigots (issues with cultures I can deal with, but I've got a finger for sexists, racists, and gaybashers something fierce).  My preferences are for things like Planescape, but again, I'll play just about anything.  I will warn that my 3e experience is mostly in theory -- the total of my 3e gaming experience is available on my website, as it was on the WotC mature boards as an experiment, with me as the DM out of sheer chance.  I prefer to be a player right now, but I'd be willing to DM once in awhile too. 
*The majority of my experience is with 2e, and my 2e collection outweighs my 3e collection by far, but I have a good chunk of the 3e books and prefer the rules of 3e, though 2e's flavor is my preference.

Anyways, I can be reached at <redacted>, and since I live in the dorms, it's quite easy to arrange a meet at the college.  I'd love to be able to get involved in a few games, but I'm more than happy to just talk shop between classes as well.


----------



## Incenjucar (Aug 23, 2004)

Just a quick bump now that I'm moved in.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Jul 23, 2005)

*Sacto FRCS Game*

Our crew is running a 3.5 _FRCS_ campaign in Sac (Arden-Arcade area) and we could use one more player.

Drop us a line at <thayan_menace@yahoo.com>, if you're interested.


----------

